# What are your favorite snap swivels?



## willcfish (Jun 11, 2012)

Don't lose that big fish because of poor tackle. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ABt2i3NI4rM


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Make your own snaps and don't worry.*

I make about 90% of my snaps and use them in conjunction with 
Sampo swivels if I use a swivel at all. 

I often use a snap when fly fishing but it is a home made and mighty light swivel.
If you look back in this column you can see how I make my own. Directions will allow you to make your own. I would not hesitate to use one of my home made snaps on 130# gear for Blue Marlin. Actually, I have.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Mike the hole and pick up a couple of "close" plugs at ACE.*

I'd definitely try standard PVC pipe plugs plugs before I get too stressed out.

A good ACE will probably have what you need. Metric? Darned if I know. Contact the boat Mfg.


----------



## willcfish (Jun 11, 2012)

CaptKen, I couldn't find the thread with the snap you make. I saw some other good tips you have posted. :thumbsup:


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*DIY Snaps*

Here is how I make them. I wish it was clearer and the steps more uniform. Unfortunately it ain't easy for me. Wire diameter/stiffness determines strength.

Snaps I use on my fly rods are usually # to # 7.
I use # 24 for the really heavy stuff.


----------



## willcfish (Jun 11, 2012)

Those look great!


----------

